# created account with facebook, can't logon with tappatalk



## lisa cruisngrrl (Sep 19, 2014)

Like the title says, I created y account with facebook, can't logon with tappatalk, keeps saying wrong password/username


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2014)

At the bottom of the page are 2 squares marked......   Mobile or Desktop.....   check the appropriate box and see if that helps....


----------



## lisa cruisngrrl (Sep 25, 2014)

Helps with viewing the site with a web browser on a mobile device but still can't log into the forum with tapatalk


----------



## lisa cruisngrrl (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone?  Tried sending an email too but no response to that either


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have found that tap a talk is hit and miss with this forum. I have had problems logging in with tap a talk occasionally. I can post with tap a talk, but I don't receive any update information


----------



## lisa cruisngrrl (Apr 9, 2015)

Figured it out.  

Have to disable access from facebook - remove the SMF app.

then come back here and go to log in but click on forget password, put in your facebook email

follow the link in email, enter in a new password

log in with new password.  

now facebook isn't connected and you have a password for tappatalk.


----------

